# Seriously, What Items would you store believing that "end times" were coming.....



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

What items would you stock pile if you believed that end times were coming via, asteroid, , earthquakes, atomic terrorism, political economical collapse, war, anti-christ..etc

Categories:

*Weapons*

*Food*

*Transportation*

*Currency*

*Medical Supplies*

*Communication*

*Education*

*Something I missed?*


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> What items would you stock pile if you believed that end times were coming via, asteroid, , earthquakes, atomic terrorism, political economical collapse, war, anti-christ..etc
> 
> Categories:
> 
> ...


Jessica Alba.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

If it were the Antichrist, why would I stockpile anything?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

If it were the anti-Christ, I would stockpile garlic. That will keep him/her away, right?

I would also stockpile the various reeds I need for my two different types of bagpipes. In a post-collapse society, providing entertainment will be highly valued.

I would also stockpile leather clothes. I have noticed that everyone seems to wear a lot of leather in all post-collapse movies and books. I bet I could make a killing cornering that market.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> *Something I missed?*


Old fashioned pr0n magazines since all the computers will be dead.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

If we are talking "end of days" here it seems their would not be much point in any of these things since it would be, well, the "end of days." Now, if we are talking emergency preparedness, which I do believe is important, and speaking seriously, one that I think is forgotten many times is prescription medications. In a large natural disaster, say an earthquake, the roads will be closed, airports shut down and goods will fly off the shelves pretty fast. People will also be hurt and hospitals flooded with patients needing care. If you are someone who already takes medications regularly, as I do, chances are you will not be able to get your normal medication for at least a week, maybe two. If the disaster happens right after you've just picked up your one-month supply, you will probably be okay, as help will have arrived by that time. But what if the disaster strikes the day before you were going to get your meds? What then? I also stockpile and rotate my normal medications since the real disaster for me might very well be the inability to get a refill when it is neded. 

And for those in other, similar threads relegating those of us who feel it is important to be prepared to "survivalist nutjobs" status, I would offer this. When I became disabled, was wrongfully terminated, and found myself having lost pretty much everything, I was able to feed my family (wife and five children) for a little over 1 1/2 years because of my food storage. During my deposition, the US Attorney wasted valuable discovery trying to figure out how my family and I could last so long wihtout income, since, of course, the normal strategy they employ is to stall until you give up or submit. I did neither. Emergency preparedness is not about surviving a nuclear holocaust or some random strike by a climate changing meteor, is is about having what you need when a natural disaster hits or personal disaster, such as loss of job, until help arrives or you can get back on your feet. I am not talking about a bunker 50 feet underground stockpiled with enough weapons to man a small army or enough supplies to wait out the degeneration of nuclear fallout levels. I am talking about real life scenarios that happen to people all the time. Apparently, just not the ones branding us "survivalist nutjobs." In the end of days scenario my advice is to position yourself in the middle of a room, away from windows, glass, or other falling items, sit down, put your head between your legs, and kiss your rear-end goodbye!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Food,just because we can't live without it and if I found out that end times were coming I'd be sure to have enough food to last me.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

w-m-w:

No fair! You got an advantage due to your religion! :icon_smile:


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> w-m-w:
> 
> No fair! You got an advantage due to your religion! :icon_smile:


Wow, that would be a first! Normally, especially lately, it seems my faith is the epitomy of disadvantage.

Actually, given your background in health services, I expected you to make my point.

I also lived through the Loma Prieta earthquake in 1989 and went without power and gas for an extended period of time. Now, our area is being pounded with record amounts of snow and a similar loss of power in our sub-freezing temperatures would have catastrophic results. That is why, here, we must have a wood burning stove and the wood fuel for that stove.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been there, fellas, and I can tell you that it's not pretty.

I was there, in New Orleans, when Hurricane Georges almost sorta hit. Power was out for at least 18 hours. Maybe 20.

It was hot. Hot like I imagine Marlon Brando was hot when they were filming _Apocalypse Now_.

I can tell you without a doubt that the one thing will get you through is canned chili. The kind with the beans, although normally I prefer my chili without beans, but in a crisis, you need the carbs.

And a can opener. That's real important, too.

Forks are nice, but not strictly necessary.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

If these are the types of threads now featured then the end is surely nigh for the Interchange.

Karl


----------



## suitntieguy (Nov 1, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Is these are the types of threads now featured then the end is surely nigh for the Interchange.
> 
> Karl


Yup, ron your topics are a little out there man. Not what I would consider proper conversation on a forum for well dressed gentlemen.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*That;s why this is the intercchange*



suitntieguy said:


> Yup, ron your topics are a little out there man. Not what I would consider proper conversation on a forum for well dressed gentlemen.


Gentlemen,

This is the Interchange and we are not talking fashion. If the topic does not interest you then there's no need to reply. I'm trying to get some thought provoking input towards a concern that is important to me. The members here come from a wide array of backgrounds and age groups and I was expecting to hear some intelligent input. My father grew up during WWII Germany and I have heard many stories of what it was like to go without food and water and my mother grew up during the same time period in Italy.

I'm first generation American, perhaps I see things differently. Some people only see the trees, I have the ability to see the forest from a satellite shot.
I lived through Ivan, 6 weeks without power and Katrina.

Seems almost as Hollywood has been telling us to prepare, they have given us enough movies to urge some "what if" thoughts.

Sadly, more often than not life immitates art.

What do you think will happen when the terrorists finally get a nuke and detonate it in NYC. What do you think will happen to your stock market then?
You think think it's never gonna happen?
Just like hijacking 3 airliners all on the same day and flying two of them into the WTC buildings...oh yeah impossible.......right?

It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when. I have lived in the Middle East I am more familiar with Islamic terrorists than most.

I'm not helpless, therefore I have an obligation and responsibility to be able to protect and take care of my family in case of any disasterous event. 
While some of you spend a bit of your free time leisure reading or golfing, I play sudoko and plan for armageddon.

On a lighter note:

Tonight I wore a black jacket with pink button down shirt, blue jeans and a pink pocket square, went to a new nice Italian restaurant where I was one of two other men wearing a jacket. of course i think I am the first person ever to wear a pocket square in Pensacola. ourr waiter was kind enough to inform me that soemthing was falling out of my coat pocket. I told y'all they are friendly down here!
there's the fashion report..........

Now, Anybody ever eat the new MRE's?


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Capt Ron, I'm with you on this one. This is the INTERCHANGE where we can discuss non-clothing related issues and this is a great issue. As Wayfarer noted, emergency preparedness is important to me, is a part of my faith, and so I certainly have a lot of information on how to do it, what to store, best ways to store, etc., and I am happy to discuss it. When we start having threads about "Hot Asian Chicks," and so on, then I think we've got problems here, but this subject is very important. Sadly, like most things, people don't think it's important until they need it. If your 20 years old and healthy why would you want to spend money on health insurance? If you get diagnosed with a heart condition at age 24, well, then you suddenly care, but then no one will insure you with a previous condition. Whether it is a severe winter storm, a summer firestorm, earthquake, floods, or, yes, a terrorist attack, many of these things happen all the time, just not to the ones arguing against talking about this, apparently.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Reminds me of an old Hank Jr. song.
_The preacher man says it's the end of time
And the Mississippi River she's a goin' dry
The interest is up and the Stock Markets down
And you only get mugged
If you go down town

I live back in the woods, you see
A woman and the kids, and the dogs and me
I got a shotgun rifle and a 4-wheel drive
And a country boy can survive
Country folks can survive

I can plow a field all day long
I can catch catfish from dusk till dawn
We make our own whiskey and our own smoke too
Ain't too many things these ole boys can't do
We grow good ole tomatoes and homemade wine
And a country boy can survive
Country folks can survive
_


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

whomewhat,

If there is a choice between discussing Hot Asian Chicks and End Times on a Mens Fashion Forum then I choose the former.

Karl


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> whomewhat,
> 
> If there is a choice between discussing Hot Asian Chicks and End Times on a Mens Fashion Forum then I choose the former.
> 
> Karl


Well, I respectfully disagree. I don't think degrading women is ever appropriate so I would choose differently. I do think the thread could have been titled better, but his intentions were spot on. The whole idea of preparing for the end of days might be a little much, but emergency preparedness is a very important issue, in my opinion.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

whomewhat,

Do you have a sense of humor or did it perish in some disaster? And of course the topic has merit but in my opinion, its best discussed in a forum devoted to such things. However if you wish to persist with discussing topics like this on a forum devoted to Men's Fashion then perhaps you might might also discuss how one can best prepare to jump a shark.

Karl


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> whomewhat,
> if you wish to persist with discussing topics like this on a forum devoted to Men's Fashion then perhaps you might might also discuss how one can best prepare to jump a shark.
> 
> Karl


*The Interchange*

A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss *the great issues of the day that are not about clothes.* Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

booze, beer, wine, ciggies, cigars, junk food, lotsa music, and a kickass sound system...hey if it's the end of days...I might aswell get some heavy duty partying in (youre all invited BTW) before humanity has to kiss it's @$$ goodbye...


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

whomewhat,

You strike me as a letter rather than spirit of the law kind of guy. Again, I look forward to your discourse on shark jumping preparations.

Karl


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> whomewhat,
> 
> You strike me as a letter rather than spirit of the law kind of guy. Again, I look forward to your discourse on shark jumping preparations.
> 
> Karl


I have no idea what the second part of your remarks even means so I will just avoid it altogether. As to the first part, I would have t admit that you are right. I have said it before here somewhere, only to be told that it is scientifically not true, but I am almost exclusively a right brain-type person. I have always had difficulty thinking in terms of abstract and prefer to relate things logically. The problem with the spirit of the law is that it can be interpreted differently from person to person, thus, leading to confusion. I believe words mean things and we ought say what we mean and mean what we say. When you are a spirit of the law kind of guy then you get things like: "It depends what is is."

It is also true that my style of speaking/writing is many times perceived as overly blunt or harsh. While I have tried, as I am aging, to soften my style, it is not an easy thing to do. But I do like rules. I like to know what is expected of me and I like others to know what is expected of them. I think it is more fair this way. When you are punished for breaking a "rule(s)" that was not written anywhere, that was never provided to you, that was never explained, that is not evenly applied, or that, frankly, just plain does not exist, well, I think that is unfair. It is just how I am wired and is not meant to offend anyone, although I recognize that it does.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Captain Ron, 'Anything you missed?' How about a little discretion? I find it somewhat amusing on the website forum I moderate to meet posters like yourself. They want that cabyn in the woods to escape to, post photos of their gun collection, comment on how Hillary is going to emasculate us all and ask if colloidal silver is really worthwhile ( hint, after you die from radiation posioning, your thyroid will look just fine.) YOUR POSTING ONLINE!!! I have your website with all kinds of personal data.I know where you are. If I do, so do pagan biker gangs intent on stealing your MREs, stabilised cans of gasoline and army field surgical kits.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

If a large scale disaster occurs, I'm gonna seek out Kav for help in survival.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Supplies*

Gentlemen

Gold and Platinum I would store.
Nice day my friends


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Gold and Platinum I would store.
> Nice day my friends


Jimmy:

You cannot eat metal. :icon_smile_big:

Cheers


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Jimmy:
> 
> You cannot eat metal. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cheers


I believe having the ability to travel will be just as important if not more important than food. You can go several days without food, but you really may need to leave an area fast to survive. Private air travel will be an expensive commodity.

It's easy to store up on food.

Paper money will be worthless, but people will still starve to death for a piece of gold.

Imagine how your neighbors will react once they find out you have a years supply of food in your house and they dont.
It's not going to be pretty.
Better hide that food behind a fake wall or something. Canned food will fit nicely behind a hollowed wall.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Now, Anybody ever eat the new MRE's?


Yeah, they're not as good as the govt says they are and they're not as bad as everbody else says they are.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

android said:


> Yeah, they're not as good as the govt says they are and they're not as bad as everbody else says they are.


The thing that always bothered me about MREs is some people say "well, if you are hungry enough they are good." I just hate to think that our guys are THAT hungry.

With our economic advantages one would hope our guys wouldn't be hungry, cold, etc. and could concentrate on staying alive and killing the enemy. I guess that is unrealistic, but damn ... $14 Trillion?

OTOH I saw a show where they feeding Marine's their 'warrior breakfast' and it looked awful good. Steak and Eggs. They deserve it!

(no offense to the gals.)


----------



## Gradstudent78 (May 7, 2003)

Capt Ron said:


> What items would you stock pile if you believed that end times were coming via, asteroid, , earthquakes, atomic terrorism, political economical collapse, war, anti-christ..etc
> 
> Categories:
> 
> ...


some way to clean and purify water would could be useful...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think it's fantastic you were able to fall back on your supplies when you needed to, WhoMeWhat.

Having experienced a natural disaster, and seeing Katrina footage and people freaking out at grocery stores because of an impending SNOWSTORM, I have to think most Americans are probably woefully underprepared for almost anything that would disrupt the fuel or fuel supply for more than three days.

People don't have WATER stored. Water! They'd be out of luck if the potable water supply went out for a week.

Scary, isn't it?


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

ksinc said:


> The thing that always bothered me about MREs is some people say "well, if you are hungry enough they are good." I just hate to think that our guys are THAT hungry.
> 
> With our economic advantages one would hope our guys wouldn't be hungry, cold, etc. and could concentrate on staying alive and killing the enemy. I guess that is unrealistic, but damn ... $14 Trillion?
> 
> ...


MREs are fine. They're calorically dense, so you would have plenty of energy. A person hanging out in his house and not exerting himself could be fine on one a day.

If a hurricane came to my area, I wouldn't be one of the people hanging out waiting for the power to go back on, though. We would evacuate ahead of time and stay in a nice hotel a few hundred miles inland, or longer term, with family in a different part of the country, but a lot of people don't even have the resources to leave unless the city sends out a bus.


----------



## suitntieguy (Nov 1, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> This is the Interchange and we are not talking fashion. If the topic does not interest you then there's no need to reply. I'm trying to get some thought provoking input towards a concern that is important to me. The members here come from a wide array of backgrounds and age groups and I was expecting to hear some intelligent input. My father grew up during WWII Germany and I have heard many stories of what it was like to go without food and water and my mother grew up during the same time period in Italy.
> 
> ...


By the ensuing responses it appears my thoughts are in the minority. It interests me in the fact that your doomsday speak and your fall of the American Society is not only depressing but anti-American on it's face. To assume the inevitable collapse is outright unapprised. It slanders almost all we do on a daily basis. It slanders the means to the ends that we as those that comprise the hard-working civic minded populous achieve on a daily basis. To assume an inevitable complete fall of America puts aid in the hands that wish to achieve such a scenario. If you think it will happen or won't, then you are right. 

As your comments on your father growing up in WWII Germany I can understand and relate. MY family comprises of Holocaust survivors. For the Germans however, Hitler was elected by the people. Secondly, the growth seen by Germany socio-economically from WWI-WWII has yet to be duplicated anytime, anywhere. While I am appauld by many of the means in which Hitler used, no one can discount their growth as a country (as long as you were blond haired and blue eyed). The fall of the German empire was a result of half of the planet seeking to destroy it. The lesson to be learned here is not to elect someone that can abuse power and humanity like that. Thank goodness the genius of the US is that we have checks and a balance in our system to ensure that never happens here. 

You lived through Ivan, 6 weeks without power and Katrina. Bravo. And yet our country still forges ahead. And most that did not live in destitute prior to don't live in destitute now. 

What if the terrorists get a nuke (nyc)? First of all, the root word of terrorist is terror. The entire MO of terrorists is simply to evoke terror. It seems as though it is working very well on you indeed. After 9-11 what happened? Our stock market plummeted, yes? And then what it rebounded. Not unlike any other stock market crash we have faced. While I pray nothing of the sort happens, I as an American will bet on a recovery. 

As far as life imitating art&#8230;&#8230; or vice versa&#8230;.

If you read all of the anti-utopian literature (similar to which you speak and the picture you are trying to paint, brave new world, anthem, 1984, postman, and so on&#8230; You see a common theme. These were not written by people that advocate it nor trying to motivate people to pre-pare for it. They were written, mostly as propaganda against the cold war. Like MASH tried to point out the outrageousness of war through comedy these novels tried, not to choose sides, but to point out the outrageousness of large government and government control. If life were to imitate art as a result of anti-utopian literature it's effect would be a lack of need for militia and doomsday speak. 

I appreciate your motives and do not discount them, I do feel that it is inappropriate for the reasons mentioned above. But I will also fight to the death your right to say them. Well at least till the point of a sore knee or sprained ankle.

Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Hmm...I'd stockpile even more khakis & OCBDs. And gas. Then build some sort of Mad Max style VW to drive across the wasteland and search for more gas, khakis & OCBDs.

Brian


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

_I'd stockpile even more khakis & OCBDs. And gas. Then build some sort of Mad Max style VW to drive across the wasteland and search for more gas, khakis & OCBDs._

That's _exactly_ what it was like back when Hurricane Georges hit! From Hour 9 to Hour 13, it was like society itself had reverted to some barbarian past, with gangs of nomads scouring the ruins of our once-great civilization looking for life's necessities.

Being New Orleans, however, the local nomad economy put a premium on seersucker. Some of us were prepared for that, others weren't.

But, hey, that's what life is like, when the hammer drops.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Now that interest has been built up, I invite one and all to register @ www.equipped.org where my calm, impartial duties as forum administrator have kept the lizard people just outside a.50 BMG sniper rifle's range. It's all there, links, advise from those who know, or have discovered the worth ofeverything from condoms for water containers to the chances of a sudden shift in global polarity.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> What items would you stock pile if you believed that end times were coming via, asteroid, , earthquakes, atomic terrorism, political economical collapse, war, anti-christ..etc


Perhaps it would be worth it to invest in some medication now to control the paranoia while you prepare for armageddon.:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Sorry, I couldn't resist.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, if you cant come up with a good survival idea, at least be funny and entertaining. Maybe you'll be eatern last instead of first...keep them laughing!

Doesnt anyone remember how people acted after Katrina and that one one tiny hurricane effecting only a few cities.

Sure the culture had much to do with how people reacted, but imagine that in NYC, LA, SF, Houston, Chicago, DC. 

Are you wanting to survive and thrive or are you willing to depend on your federal government for aid and survival?

The media did not cover the true horror of Katrina. The gang wars and thousands of rapes and murders and robberies were simply not shown because they were judged by the media to be too racist (not violent) in nature. 

Few Americans have an idea of what reality is like in a major city during a crisis, even a short term crisis. 

People have becoem so dependent of federal aid and local police to deal with scratches and cuts that noone knows what to do when the fan is really splattered.

I hope your ivory towers are re-enforced and have helo pads on top.

The well dressed people of this planet need to survive, it's truly important.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Which is More Trad for the End Times?*

This:










Or this:

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Hey, if you cant come up with a good survival idea, at least be funny and entertaining. Maybe you'll be eatern last instead of first...keep them laughing!
> 
> Doesnt anyone remember how people acted after Katrina and that one one tiny hurricane effecting only a few cities.
> 
> ...


My quarters are well armed, fear not.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Beresford said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to surely go with the hat in the bottom pic but definitely the elephant gun iin the upper pic.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Depending how bad it is, survival isn't necessarily your best outcome. Read The Road by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For the "end times", I suspect the most useful tools would be a survivalist mindset (many poeple die in disasters because they expect to or just simply give up) and a Bible (well you did say it was the "End Times" afterall! Time to read Revelations.) Follow Winston Churchills sage advice, "Never give up, never give up, never give up!"


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Phinn said:


> _I'd stockpile even more khakis & OCBDs. And gas. Then build some sort of Mad Max style VW to drive across the wasteland and search for more gas, khakis & OCBDs._
> 
> That's _exactly_ what it was like back when Hurricane Georges hit! From Hour 9 to Hour 13, it was like society itself had reverted to some barbarian past, with gangs of nomads scouring the ruins of our once-great civilization looking for life's necessities.
> 
> ...


Was Rubinstein's raided? I didn't see that on the news. (That's the only clothing store I've been into in New Orleans and I'm pretty sure I saw some seersucker.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd store and load up on many bottles/cases of water.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> Was Rubinstein's raided? I didn't see that on the news. (That's the only clothing store I've been into in New Orleans and I'm pretty sure I saw some seersucker.)


I didn't get that far downtown. In the aftermath and chaos, I only had time to stock up on vodka and rum, buy an excellent ham and brie sandwich, and patrol the zone between my apartment and the coffee shop at the end of my block, keeping the area safe from the barbarian horde.

I did all this in a seersucker suit, with a Brooks Brothers tie wrapped around my forehead, just so the brigands knew I meant business.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Hey, if you cant come up with a good survival idea, at least be funny and entertaining. Maybe you'll be eatern last instead of first...keep them laughing!
> 
> Doesnt anyone remember how people acted after Katrina and that one one tiny hurricane effecting only a few cities.
> 
> ...


The real story of hurricane Katrina was that the majority of people in the majority of places got on just fine. The took care of each other and society did not collapse. Many of the neighborhoods in New Orleans itself got along fairly well. What we saw on the news was people without means, without vehicles, without options, waiting for one of the worst run cities in our country to help them.

That said, I think everyone should have at least a 72 hour supply of food and water at home to take them through the duration of most likely natural disasters.

As for the end times, if it's anything like a meteor/comet impact event, it doesn't matter what you have put up, your a$$ is grass.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Phinn said:


> I didn't get that far downtown. In the aftermath and chaos, I only had time to stock up on vodka and rum, buy an excellent ham and brie sandwich, and patrol the zone between my apartment and the coffee shop at the end of my block, keeping the area safe from the barbarian horde.
> 
> I did all this in a seersucker suit, with a Brooks Brothers tie wrapped around my forehead, just so the brigands knew I meant business.


Are you Kolchak?


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I agree with Karl (a sign of end times in itself?) that things are indeed bad when the Interchange would have to look up to talk radio as a more elevated forum for discourse.

That said, in addition to food and water, medical supplies. And antibiotics. I imagine those could be used as currency if things got bad enough.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Spaceship would be nice, plus star charts to someplace green and sunny.

And a good pocketknife!

DCH


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Are you Kolchak?


Think I saw him around Christmas time, didn't I? He was a good tire changer and won a major award.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

fenway said:


> Think I saw him around Christmas time, didn't I? He was a good tire changer and won a major award.


Yes, and he bought his son a Red Ryder BB gun despite warnings from the boy's mother that he would shoot his eye out.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If TEOTWAWKI happens anyone with SMS will grab his BOB and effect the PPER while carrying the FAK and PSK along with a backup SAK.You will hopefully arrive at your first cache of more MREs unless the FBI or local CA intercepts you. Then you are FUBAR.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

maxnharry said:


> The real story of hurricane Katrina was that the majority of people in the majority of places got on just fine. The took care of each other and society did not collapse. Many of the neighborhoods in New Orleans itself got along fairly well. What we saw on the news was people without means, without vehicles, without options, waiting for one of the worst run cities in our country to help them.


Where were YOU during Katrina?

What you saw on the news in New Orleans the heart of the disaster was nothing compared to the actual way in which the city dwellers reacted.

You didnt here about all the bodies recovered that were riddled with bullet holes did you? Sure it was a the city, but those who survive the city will eventually work their way to suburbia for food water and shelter...can you fathom home invasion?

The odd thing is, most people in New Orleans did nothing to prepare for a disaster as was expected, but they did everything to survive including, robbing, raping, and murder.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Ron, If you will accept my invitation you can talk to many people who were at NO, including civilians and Coast Guardsmen. You can talk to people who make short and longterm survival a avocation and not fringe hysteria folklore. Please, to 'survive' this thread take a deep breath. This subject has a very cold winnowing effect Mother Nature is fiegn to match. BTDT for several years and I've lost track of the black helicopter, Turner Diary Lizard People who think Burt Gummer is a folk hero who really lives.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I think the ATF needs to invade this thread.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> What items would you stock pile if you believed that end times were coming via, asteroid, , earthquakes, atomic terrorism, political economical collapse, war, anti-christ..etc
> 
> Categories:
> 
> ...


Water, and/or filtration/purification capability.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Where were YOU during Katrina?
> 
> The odd thing is, most people in New Orleans did nothing to prepare for a disaster as was expected, but they did everything to survive including, robbing, raping, and murder.


Having deployed on more than a few disaster (man made and natural) responses over the years, I can tell you that such situations bring out the absolute best and worst in those affected. Fortunately, the good examples generally exceed the bad but, the reality is that the bad that is manifested, is motivated by greed, not by the will to survive...generally the "badboys" are trying to make some undeserved profit...at the expense of their fellow man. It is a bit depressing for me to reflect back on the many thousands of man hours we have had to squander to secure food, medical, and construction supplies from theft/pilferage (for subsequent distribution through legitimate recovery channels), when those manhours could have been invested in life saving and recovery operations!

The real embarassment of Katrina is that while so many suffered and so many lost their possessions and, all too frequently, their lives; too many others made a lot of money from the event. That's where we are gentlemen...a pretty sad excuse for what we call humanity!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I had MREs a couple years ago now - the Army likes feeding you those, and I thought they were all good except the "imitation pork rib." There was one with cocktail wieners that was horrible too. We had to eat all of our MREs cold, and they were still pretty good.

But to the question: it would depend on what "end times" are coming? Is it a post-apocalyptic world with machines trying to hunt and kill all humans? Is it just man blowing each other up with nukes? Is it zombies and other living dead? Is it just complete governmental collapse? Aliens? I don't believe any "end times" are in the foreseeable future, so I would need to know what kind you think to answer the question, because my response would probably be different for everyone


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think we all need food to survive,If we didn't we'd all perish cause food has nourishment in some sort of way,It gives us the energy we need to start any day.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> I think we all need food to survive,If we didn't we'd all perish cause food has nourishment in some sort of way,It gives us the energy we need to start any day.


Excellent observation, Howard. You should be a dietician.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Excellent observation, Howard. You should be a dietician.


No,I don't have the experience to be one but thanks anyway.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Where were YOU during Katrina?
> 
> What you saw on the news in New Orleans the heart of the disaster was nothing compared to the actual way in which the city dwellers reacted.
> 
> ...


Stationed onboard one of the warships providing relief to the city...

I suggest you read this:
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2006/05/katrina_what_the_media_missed.html

https://cathyyoung.blogspot.com/2006/01/everything-you-knew-about-hurricane.html

I don't doubt that there were murders, but the majority of deaths had nothing to do with murder. If you sources that cite the contrary, please share them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd try to store as much money as possible cause you never know when there might be an emergency.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd store my wealth in the form of precious, precious nitrogen.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

maxnharry said:


> Stationed onboard one of the warships providing relief to the city...
> 
> I suggest you read this:
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2006/05/katrina_what_the_media_missed.html
> ...


I don't think I said a majority of deaths (did I?), but enough to get me thinking about next time.
Blogs and news reports mean anything to me. When it comes to the inner city they never show the true horror. It's always 10x worse than what you really see. The media only shows what can be blamed on da-man. If increased taxes can't fix the problem, why bother showing it it the media??? It's all about opportunity cost.

There's no new news in the perverseness of the poor living in the inner city devoid of morality and positvie cultural values or the hill billy living on the outskirts in his shack chasing his toothless sister. the difference...if you're a hill billy you're own made fun of, your never offered government programs to fix your teeth or teach you how to read. 
I don't want to hear some crap about this being about race. We all know it is what it is what it is. Fleecing the tax payers. Noone is going to be guilted in to giving money to hill-billies to keep them from chasing their sisters. hence, there is very little financial opportunistic opportunity. Plus, dem hill-billies have a bit more common sense than we all might think. They might actually expect the money raised in their behalf to be spent in their behalf.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

pictures of people,friends and family.Don't want that to be perished.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Howard said:


> pictures of people,friends and family.Don't want that to be perished.


Got it all on my iphone buddy! Nearly 8 gigs of pics!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Got it all on my iphone buddy! Nearly 8 gigs of pics!


Yeah Ron but if pictures of people get perished in the end times,there won't be any memories,and memories have significance.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Howard said:


> Yeah Ron but if pictures of people get perished in the end times,there won't be any memories,and memories have significance.


You're right Howard, I'll back all my pics on a dvd.
I store my memories in my heart where I can feel them, not typically in my mind where I visualize them.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

What will you do with no electricity to replenish that energy hog's battery?


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> What will you do with no electricity to replenish that energy hog's battery?


I have a solar and hand powered crank battery generator/recharger.

Ok, not really, but I could... right? My iphone is a battery hog.

Instead of Land's End, I could open up and End Times store!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> You're right Howard, I'll back all my pics on a dvd.
> I store my memories in my heart where I can feel them, not typically in my mind where I visualize them.


My memory is not what it used to be.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My memory is not what it used to be. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bathrooms, for just in case you need to.


----------

